# In A Pinch Afghan - Free Pattern



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

This pattern is free from Red Heart and would make a lovely lap blanket, for grandma, mother or baby. Or, maybe just for yourself.

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/cable-knit-throw-0


----------



## Crafty Gardener (Aug 9, 2012)

that looks like a great pattern


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

very pretty afghan pattern.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Very pretty and I love the color. You do nice work.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful, interesting pattern. Thanks.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Pattern is so pretty. It would be easy to shrink it down to scarf or prayer shawl size. Would make a beautiful scarf.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This pattern is really different.... thanks for sharing.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

It is beautiful - thanks!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Again, I didn't knit this lovely piece. It's a free pattern that I glomed onto. Just passing it on. I think it would look nice in a soft lemon yellow color, too.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern info. It's very pretty.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

That is beautiful thanks for sharing


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Great link. Wish I had more time, these links are full of good ideas............


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a lovely pattern. Thanks for the link.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

MrsB said:


> This pattern is free from Red Heart and would make a lovely lap blanket, for grandma, mother or baby. Or, maybe just for yourself.
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/cable-knit-throw-0


This is almost the same as the Ebb Tide pattern found on Ravelry. I have just started to knit it. I am adding a border as I go so I don't have to knit one separately and add it on. I have also added 3 extra repeats to make it wider. I am only on row 8 and for me it is challenging!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ebb-tide-afghan


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

I saw this last week and saved it to my files. Looks neat. a little challenge, and on my to-do-list for 2013!!


----------

